
Inequality Has Surged Since 1989, and Life Has Become Much Easier - RickJWagner
https://www.realclearmarkets.com/articles/2019/06/20/inequality_has_surged_since_1989_and_life_has_become_much_easier_103784.html
======
bediger4000
This is an extremely silly article for a media outlet that claims to be about
economics. Sure, home computers have come down in price, and sure, we didn't
have smartphones in 1989.

But we all lived in houses in 1989, we all bought groceries in 1989 and cars,
and a lot of us had jobs in 1989. Are those parts of life just not important
enough for any consideration? All we need is a smartphone in these modern
times, and smartphones and apps are all the economy depends on? Ridiculous.
This article has crossed the line between "editorial" and "ignorant".

------
RickJWagner
Much truth here.

The poor may be poorer, but they have access to smart phones, climate
controlled environments, better health care, etc.

The gap is wide (in wealth terms), but in living-life terms it is a better era
than ever for everyone, rich and poor alike.

~~~
smt88
In the US, poor whites' lifespans and healthspans are decreasing, likely due
to the opioid crisis.

Even the best health care also can't currently cure many of the illnesses that
harm quality of life the most, like depression or Alzheimer's, both of which
are increasingly common.

Finally, what about hope? Life is miserable if you don't have hope for the
future, and many people are feeling hopeless about climate change and other
impending disasters.

